# starphire low carbon glass



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

does anyone know anything about this low carbon starphire glass? im looking at new tanks from Glasscages.com - Home they make tanks with "starphire" glass if you choose. they claim it is much more clear, and the colors show better because of the lower carbon content. but is it really worth it? the tank im interested in is a 240 gallon dimensions = 72 x 24 x 31 at $695, with the starphire option it makes it $983. not bad, but because of the lower carbon content, is the glass not as strong??? should i just save the extra $288?

any and all advice is welcome, including advice about a better seller with a better price. that would be awesome. thanks!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Oceanic Systems Ultimate Aquarium Series With Starphire™ Glass

That article says that the difference is that the Starphire Glass is made without the green/blue tint that most glass has and rivals the clarity of plexiglas with the strength and durability of glass. The aquariums listed in this article have only the fronts done in the Starphire glass and the side and back are done in regular glass so the cost MAY be less or at least more reasonable than a tank done in the Starphire completely if that is what you are looking at originally. They say that this is the glass that is used in some of the large aquariums made around the country for their displays. 

I do not know if it is worth the extra cost...that is an objective decision that only you can make. It fully depends on what you want and the degree you are willing to go to to get it. If the perfection of seeing the exact color and not having to worry about scratches in plexiglas and having pure colors undistorted by the tint in the glass is important enough to you to spend the extra money I suppose it would be nice but only you can know this. Perhaps the way to know would be to go to petstores and see their tanks..NOT Starphire I am guessing and then go to a large aquarium like at a zoo or municipal display if you are lucky enough to be near one and note the differences. I am betting the zoo or municipal aquariums will have the Starphire glass in their tanks.

I hope this has helped you but really no one can help you decide on this type of thing as it involves personal finance and neither should we. All we can do is help with a little information. Good luck with what ever you decide. I am sure what ever you do it will be lovely.

Rose


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*X2 Sound advice as usual Rose  IMO*


----------

